

How we work – My team at JetBrains - hhariri
http://hadihariri.com/2014/04/04/how-we-work/

======
Splendor
Thanks for this. Today I was complimenting JetBrains while introducing a co-
worker to dotPeek. I appreciate the insight into what makes your team tick.

